# Success, if you can call it that.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, after years of being sneered at, patronised, told that I am suffering from depression/GAD?etc, it?s finally been confirmed that my mood disorder is due to the fact that, following my latest ?sleep deprived? EEG, I have Temporal Lobe Epilepsy.

Of course, that shouldn?t sound like a cause for celebration, but at least I know and can stop getting fobbed off. Of course, I?m sure I still have deep-rooted emotional problems, but hopefully whatever medication they put me on should help me deal with it better.

Here?s hoping. And never give up. I?ve insisted, many times, for MRI?s, CAT scans, EEG?s, and finally I?ve got results. Either that or they were just fed up with me. And again, either way, I don?t care.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

This is what I wish to avoid myself? (Years of going round in circles) although I know I won?t because again the ?pro?s? know what they are talking about? their word is final because they can read my mind and know ?for sure? what is wrong/right with me. 
So yours was found by ?sleep deprived? EEG, does that mean you?ve had a EEG scan in the past which pass you for being ?normal??

Here?s hoping the new pills are for the better.

Yeah you know, I think they are soooo fed up with you, they have just lied about it? *nods* you?re fine really? heh.

Well done for gaining your answer.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> So yours was found by ?sleep deprived? EEG, does that mean you?ve had a EEG scan in the past which pass you for being ?normal??


Yes and yes. The first one was normal, but the sleep deprived one went off the map, apparently.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

So now I gotta blag the so called pros to sort me out with a jack-sleep one? ?Wonderful?

?OHHhhh we fookin know you?re fine Darren? it?s ?JUST? plain old Anxiety?

*Knocks the twot out*? GAWD!

I?ve anxiety ?BECAUSE? I?m in a UNREAL WORLD YOU MORONS!

Thank you Martin.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

My doctor was not even concerned with taking any of these tests, not even a TFT which apparently should be the first thing they even consider.

He just referred me straight off to the mental health team, although I did state my case pretty thoroughly that DP was my problem.

Would anyone know if the mental health team will request these test or is my Doctor just a total fool? Working in the primary health I know that most GP's are fools, but I don't want a 'total' one!

Should I request these tests myself?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes, usually these tests are carried out first to rule out any physical problems. I had an MRI, CAT scan and a EEG before my doctor even considered anxiety and the like.

BB


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

He's a twonk then! I'll go back and do a sit down protest with a bottle of cinzano...

A patient did that at my work a while ago, it was hilarious, and it worked.

I want scans and tests and everything. Just in case.



Black Box said:


> Yes, usually these tests are carried out first to rule out any physical problems. I had an MRI, CAT scan and a EEG before my doctor even considered anxiety and the like.
> 
> BB


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> these tests are carried out first to rule out any physical problems.


Absolutely. It's standard practice. Unfortunately, however, when people present themselves with symptoms of anxiety/DR/DP etc, the local GP will do nothing more than shove some pills down your neck and point you in the way of the local mental health group. Even a simple blood test can spot a physical cause - such as an over over-active thyroid.


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

Siouxsie...

Yes, absolutely get every goddamn test under the sun. Two or three times, if need be. I am not sure what your situation is, but going through a battery of tests is particularly comforting - if not imperative - for those who suffer from anxiety/panic. People like us need some kind of assurance that our brains and hearts are not going to spontaneously combust.


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

Martin...

At the moment, I am printing you a t-shirt that says

I *HEART* Temporal Lobe Epilepsy.

But really...it *is* cause for at least a quiet celebration, mate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

> following my latest ?sleep deprived? EEG


Does this mean you?re only at your worse DR/DP while deprived of sleep (or at lease you were at your worse)


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Jack30 said:


> Siouxsie...
> 
> Yes, absolutely get every goddamn test under the sun. Two or three times, if need be. I am not sure what your situation is, but going through a battery of tests is particularly comforting - if not imperative - for those who suffer from anxiety/panic. People like us need some kind of assurance that our brains and hearts are not going to spontaneously combust.


I'd love a full body scan or something, I'm a serious hypochondriac and this feeds my anxiety.

I want tests damnit, and it's tests I shall get!


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> > following my latest ?sleep deprived? EEG
> 
> 
> Does this mean you?re only at your worse DR/DP while deprived of sleep (or at lease you were at your worse)


I'm definately at my worst when sleep deprived. Even my 'auto-pilot' is failing me today.

The price I'd pay to sleep soundly... :roll:


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAT CAN CAUSE TLE


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

> Temporal lobe epilepsy is the most common epilepsy of adults. In most cases, the epileptogenic region is found in the mesial temporal structures (e.g., the hippocampus, amygdala, and parahippocampal gyrus). Seizures begin in late childhood and adolescence. There is an association with febrile seizures in childhood, and some studies have shown herpes simplex virus (HSV) DNA in these regions, suggesting that perhaps this epilepsy has an infectious etiology. Most of these patients have complex partial seizures sometimes preceded by an aura. If the patient does not respond sufficiently to medical treatment, surgery may be considered.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice one Jack30! LOL.



> Does this mean you?re only at your worse DR/DP while deprived of sleep (or at lease you were at your worse)


No, I don't think so. Not that I have noticed anyway. But I have suffered from Sleep Paralysis since I was a kid, so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

I feel like i`m having some sort of seizure sometimes because i just mong out and don`t know what i`m doing then become so self aware that i can see myself and what i think i look like outside my body and its terrifying. Sometimes i can`t move if i`m in a bath or w/e i just sit and try and focus but its impossible and other times people ask me a question an i`m just like what the hell? Also i`ve seemed to have lost a lot of inhabitions as well because i`ll just blurt out stuff to people tell em what i think of them right there and then and i just don`t giv a f*ck! lol. dp/dr? :/


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

Coming?Back2Life said:


> I feel like i`m having some sort of seizure sometimes because i just mong out and don`t know what i`m doing then become so self aware that i can see myself and what i think i look like outside my body and its terrifying. Sometimes i can`t move if i`m in a bath or w/e i just sit and try and focus but its impossible and other times people ask me a question an i`m just like what the hell? Also i`ve seemed to have lost a lot of inhabitions as well because i`ll just blurt out stuff to people tell em what i think of them right there and then and i just don`t giv a f*ck! lol. dp/dr? :/


Sounds to me like you're just getting older and, thus, jaded.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Sounds to me like you're just getting older and, thus, jaded.


Oh indeed, and it's sounds like someone else is becoming deliciously cynical. One defininate advantage of getting older. :wink:

I shout at kids lurking on street corners: "I LIVED THROUGH THE FALKLANDS WAR FOR THE LIKES OF YOU", and I no longer open doors for old ladies.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

siouxsie said:


> I'd love a full body scan or something


Ohhh baby, i'd do you a "full body" scan "any day/night" :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Settle settle, behave yourself Darren.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

huh? Rozanne? .... *rubs head*... OHHH Greg!... sorry!... lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

You know where i'm coming from though Greg... = Check out her photos :wink: Suz is a "Winner"


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Flirting is a punishable offense on this site, you filthy minxes. 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd have myself banned to express how sexy Suz is


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I've already told him off! I'm a happily (un)married woman.

He's a bad lad :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

So modest as well *drools*


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

Ha! THE FALKLANDS!

I am American, but it's nonetheless a bad sign - pointing to my age and complete lack of being cool - that I have contempt for Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

I have it in for Siouxsie, too, but it's largely attributable to her looking like a bandit/gangbanger.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Pardon?!?!?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Jack30 said:


> I have it in for Siouxsie, too, but it's largely attributable to her looking like a bandit/gangbanger.


Here's the eye test you god damn need: :lol:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Is gangbanging something different in America to what it is over here? I'm seriously confused...

And he 'has it in for me', does that not mean he wants to kill me? I'm feeling mildly disturbed here.

I'm hoping something is lost in translation here, or I'm running for cover!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

I think he ate yellow snow.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

eeeeeew


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

My dear, we're very lost in translation.

"have it in for" = want

"gangbanger" = a gang member

"bandit" = well...a bandit

It's the handkerchief, scarf, doo-rag - whatever you want to call it - over your face. You look mysterious and dangerous, which I like.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Jack30 said:


> My dear, we're very lost in translation.
> 
> "have it in for" = want
> 
> ...


Ah, I see, I was lost in all that New Yorker talk. In English;

'have it in for' = wants to kill

'gangbanger' = a participant in orgies

'bandit' = well... that's a bandit to us too.

It's a big wooly scarf, not very gangster but nevermind.

Thankyou Jack30


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

All those words mean all the same things in American English, too. We're just not satisfied with one thing = one word, I guess.

Now that you say it's a wooly scarf, I totally see it only as a wooly scarf. I kinda miss the bandit look now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

She does look as if she'd give a bloke a good seeing too thought in her display photo... "Pisser" :wink:


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

You are obsessed with the thought of a women kicking the shit out of you Em, whats with that? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Nah... "good seeing too" in the a sexually sense! heh. I don't deserve pain... only pleasure... i've much love to express so pain is no good for me sir.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Must be the translation thing again :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

"you say tomato, i say barrel roll" :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

In total there are 16 users online :: 1 Registered, *4 Hidden *and 11 Guests [ Administrator ] [ Moderator ]
Most users ever online was 218 on Sun Jul 03, 2005 5:37 am
Registered Users: Emulated Puppet}eer

Big ups for the hidden crew...~! :lol:

*throws out chicken feed*


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes Em, we are scared of showing that we are online he Say's hitting the submit post button :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

*Makes his next move on the chess board*? so you wanna look mysterious then?..: of course not? you just do it for a laugh =)?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Where's the mystery?
you can clearly see I am online by my post's

Now lets see, who is online, Oh, it must be Black Box because he just posted.
I thought we would never solve that one :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Erm? maybe due to you choosing ?Hide my online status cos I?m mysterious? button? Heh


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Happy :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Overwhelmed"... where's my ?Mine?s bigger then yours? medal? :roll:


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

Anuwhoo, back to the topic. Due to my lack of english I thought a seizure means totally losing concesnious.

And yes, my dp is the worst when I dont get enough sleep.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Edit, off topic


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, go on - feel free to hijack my thread. You beasts. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

Martinelv said:


> Yes, go on - feel free to hijack my thread. You beasts. :twisted:


Is this reverse psychology or do you really mean it? :roll:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Psyche me out! Guess whether I really mean it or not! LOL.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

*looks around at all the scrape pieces of papers*... I just couldn't do da math Martin... ?I just don't know!?.....I can?t do the "guessing game"? ask Rozanne bout it  :lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Are you on heat? You are following me around like a dog who hasn't been spaded. Not that I mind the attention of course. Just don't hump my leg.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

HEY!.. .you're the one doing all the following! :x


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

I just told my MUM... you've fooked it now pal! :evil:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Damnation.

I hide my head in shame. But, and here's the cunning trick, if you reply to this post, then it is YE that is the stalker. Yes, YE!

I await, trembling with anticipation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

:idea:

Nice weather isn't it? (off topic and nothing to do with any one's post :mrgreen: "Me is random")


----------

